# Neuer "Sportfischerausweis" in Rheinland Pfalz



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*Neuer "Sportfischerausweis" in Rheinland Pfalz​*
Sowohl der Ex-VDSF- (http://www.lfvrlp.de/) wie auch der EX-DAV Landesverband (http://fischer-union-west.de/) in Rheinland Pfalz haben ja klugerweise beim DAFV gekündigt und müssen somit ab 2017 nicht mehr sinnlos einen anglerfeindlichen Dachverband finanzieren.

Die Mitgliedsvereine waren aber das Markenkleben in einen Sportfischerausweis wie beim DAFV (und seinen Vorgängerverbänden) gewohnt, und wollten gerne weiterhin diese Möglichkeiten haben. Zudem erhalten die Rheinland-Pfälzer bei Vorlage des mit Marke versehen neuen Ausweises an den öffentlichen Gewässern des Landes einen Rabatt von 15% auf den Erlaubnisschein.

Dementsprechend reagierten die beiden klugerweise aus dem DAFV ausgetretenen Landesverbände und stellten den Vereinen und Vereinsmitgliedern einen neuen, GEMEINSAMEN Ausweis zur Verfügung, in den die da organisierten Angler dann auch wieder weiter ihre Marken kleben  und Rabatte damit erhalten können.

Die Fischer Union West, der Ex-DAV-Landesverband, berichtet darüber auch auf seiner Seite:
http://fischer-union-west.de/index.php/aktuelles/38-neue-mitgliedsausweise

Und ich konnte schon ein erstes Foto ergattern:








Mit Erstellung des neuen Ausweises schon zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wird wohl auch ein klares Zeichen gesetzt, dass diese Landesverbände aus Rheinland Pfalz wohl eher nicht mehr vorhaben, in diesen real existierenden DAFV zurück zu kehren.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## rosebad (12. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer "Sportfischerausweis" in Rheinland Pfalz*

Gut so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer "Sportfischerausweis" in Rheinland Pfalz*

Ist auch deswegen wichtig, weil Frau Dr. immer gerne "vergisst" zu erwähnen, wenn sie gefragt wird, dass beide RLP-Landesverbände auch gekündigt haben..

Die Landesverbandler, die das uns bisher nicht glauben wollten, haben nun den Beweis ;-)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer "Sportfischerausweis" in Rheinland Pfalz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Landesverbandler, die das uns bisher nicht glauben wollten, haben nun den Beweis ;-)



Pah..plumpe AB Montage um DAS dt. Erfolgsmodell-nämlich die mehr als erfolgreiche,jahrelange Zusammenarbeit zwischen DAFV und allen ihn tragenden Landesverbänden zum Wohle aller Angler in D,auf typisch hetzerische AB Weise zu diskreditieren[emoji4]


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer "Sportfischerausweis" in Rheinland Pfalz*

Deswegen ja auch der Link zum Landesverband:
http://fischer-union-west.de/index.php/aktuelles/38-neue-mitgliedsausweise

;-))))))))


----------



## florianparske (12. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer "Sportfischerausweis" in Rheinland Pfalz*

Hallo Thomas,

du schreibst "das sinnlose Markenkleben"...

Hast du alternative Vorschläge, wie sich die Mitglieder am Gewässer ausweisen können, dass sie die Angelerlaubnis für das aktuelle Jahr erhalten haben?

Wir kleben auch Marken, sind aber für ggf. andere Lösungen offen.

Danke!

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Sharpo (12. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer "Sportfischerausweis" in Rheinland Pfalz*



florianparske schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> du schreibst "das sinnlose Markenkleben"...
> 
> ...



Ist dieser Sportfischerausweis = Angelerlaubniskarte (Gewässerkarte)?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer "Sportfischerausweis" in Rheinland Pfalz*

Angelerlaubnis ist ein Erlaubnisschein des Bewirtschafters und hat ja nix mit Verbandsmitgliedschaft zu tun..

Davon ab gibts in der heutigen Zeit so viele Möglichkeiten im Scheckkartenformat, digital mit aktualisierbaren Daten, das würde echt den Rahmen sprengen (sollte jeder von der Supermarktkasse kennen.)...

Ist ja zudem hier nicht das Thema, welche Alternativmöglichkeiten es gibt (kannst ja gerne ein eigenes Thema dazu aufmachen)..

Fakt ist:
In Rheinland Pfalz haben die beiden Verbände einen gemeinsamen, neuen Ausweis geschaffen!

Da sie beim DAFV gekündigt haben und so den Sportfischerausweis vom DAFV nicht mehr brauchen..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer "Sportfischerausweis" in Rheinland Pfalz*

Das ginge z.B. auch über elektr.lesbare Karten im gewohnten Format ala Personalausweis,Führerschein.

Ist zwar mit Anfangsinvestionen verbunden,vereinfacht aber vieles


----------



## schorle (12. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer "Sportfischerausweis" in Rheinland Pfalz*

Nuja,
in RLP hatte die "Marke" bisher durchaus ihren Sinn, da mit dieser ein Rabatt auf die Fischereierlaubnis, von Verbandspachtgewässern, erlangt werden konnte. Da gehe ich mal davon aus, das dies mit dem neuen Ausweis, so weiter gehandhabt werden soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer "Sportfischerausweis" in Rheinland Pfalz*



schorle schrieb:


> Nuja,
> in RLP hatte die "Marke" bisher durchaus ihren Sinn, da mit dieser ein Rabatt auf die Fischereierlaubnis, von Verbandspachtgewässern, erlangt werden konnte. Da gehe ich mal davon aus, das dies mit dem neuen Ausweis, so weiter gehandhabt werden soll.


jepp:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> in den die da organisierten Angler dann auch wieder weiter ihre Marken kleben * und Rabatte damit erhalten können.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer "Sportfischerausweis" in Rheinland Pfalz*

Auch Niedersachsen wird einen neuen Verbandsausweis für seine Mitglieder bieten, statt des nun nicht mehr benötigten und eh sinnlosen DAFV-Sportfischerausweises.

Sachsen hatte schon immer einen eigenen Verbandsausweis und hätte den Sportfischerausweis eh nie gebraucht, wird aber auch reagieren und den Aufdruck "DAFV" auf der Rückseite ihres eigenen Verbandsausweises ab nächstem Jahr dann auch nicht nicht mehr anbringen.


----------



## fischbär (12. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer "Sportfischerausweis" in Rheinland Pfalz*

Haben die in RLP auch einen Gewässerfonds? Wenn nicht, wäre das mal die nächste gute Sache für's Angeln, die sich massiv positiv auswirken würde! So wie hier in LSA!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer "Sportfischerausweis" in Rheinland Pfalz*

Nein, es gibt keinen Gewässerfond, der Verband hat aber einige Flußstrecken gepachtet.

Es gibt aber keinen Schein für alle Gewässer, sondern nur den Rabatt, da die Gewässer auch alle für Gastangler und Nicht-Mitglieder zugänglich sind.

Und genau dafür ist das "Märkchen" da - denn daran sehen die Ausgabestellen ob der Angler seinen Mitgliedsbeitrag bezahlt hat, noch Mitglied in Verband RLP ist und somit auch ein Anrecht auf die Vergünstigung hat.

Im übrigen gilt diese Ermäßigung nicht nur am Rhein, sondern auch an der Mosel!! Hier kostet der Schein dann 29€ anstatt 34€ für die Stauhaltung und 57€ anstatt 64€ für die Mosel von Koblenz bis Trier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer "Sportfischerausweis" in Rheinland Pfalz*

Danke für Zusatzinfo, Jens...


----------



## mapasuma (14. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer "Sportfischerausweis" in Rheinland Pfalz*

Jawoll so muss das sein...


----------

